# Dip and Gee Whiz



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Caught Dip and Gee whiz claim jumping one of my fishing spots last night  ..So I assume you gents got a skunking?


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

caught a nice channel


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Squatters hey Jackson??? They used to hang squatters  ..DA KING !!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

catking said:


> They used to hang squatters  ..DA KING !!!


hahahaa... Hey Jack any trees with swing'n branches near your hole...


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Ol' jack used his ***** skills saturday night and snuck right up on us. Almost crapped my levis. Gonna have to blame DIP on the claim jumpin as I was just a ride along. Besides that hole ain't got but one crappy fish in it. 

Bill


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea, I should have came in thru the woods, and let out a big sasquatch yell right beside of you guys!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

flathunter said:


> Yea, I should have came in thru the woods, and let out a big sasquatch yell right beside of you guys!


LMAO... Thats one I'm known for Jack


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad ya didn't Jack, would have been tough explaining to everyone how ya made DIP cry! 

Bill


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Rumor has it that the dip cries like a little girl when confronted by a pancake turtle  DA KING !!! can only imagine what dip would do if you were to pull a big foot on him Jackson  ................


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I bet that was funny........Dip dippin' his pants.......


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You your in for a fun time when the words "Dip & Gee Whiz" are in the subject line of a thread.


Hmm...... Jack, my pal wasnt it YOU that ran like a little girl aftern being frightended by a Beaver, whopps I mean Bigfoot???????


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That was w/out a doubt the funniest post I have ever read.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, I tried to run but my legs were not working very good, felt like rubber..LOL


----------

